# Can you sell rattlesnakes in Georgia?



## riverbank (Sep 13, 2015)

I've seen some posts on here and other places, I was just wandering what does it take to sell a live rattlesnake in Georgia and what do they go for ?


----------



## mattech (Sep 13, 2015)

Last time I checked, it was only illegal to sell non venomous snakes. That was several years ago though.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 13, 2015)

Live- No go
Dead- $3 a foot round here


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2015)

Midway Stop and Shop in Baconton did buy live ones. You can call em and ask.  (229) 787-5980


----------



## riverbank (Sep 13, 2015)

Tick , why is it a no go ? Because it's the law ? Or just because nobody will buy them? Thank you nic, I will give them a call.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 13, 2015)

My whole life I have heard it was illegal to posses live venomous snakes.
Could be wrong.  
Now I aint sure about it with what Nic said...


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 13, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> My whole life I have heard it was illegal to posses live venomous snakes.
> Could be wrong.
> Now I aint sure about it with what Nic said...



Could be you were told "it would be stupid to posses live venomous snakes".


----------



## maker4life (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes it's legal. Several country stores around here buy them. A guy makes his rounds that they then sell them to. Last I saw was $7 a foot live.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 13, 2015)

Where I grew up in Oglethorpe county it wasn't nothing to see 20 or 30 in a summer just crossing the dirt road.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 13, 2015)

My dad once called me and said there were 2 snakes fighting in my yard. I came up to see and I'll be danged if it wasn't 2 timber rattlers mating , we got rid of them and dad said let's look under This tin Just in case. The first piece we flipped over pshhhhh there was a dang nother one. This one had a pinkish tint to it. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 24, 2015)

I know a guy in Leesburg that keeps a large barn full caged up on a concrete floor ( quite a few of them in open topped cages & really creepy walking through the barn) and he sells them year round.


----------

